# yummy sugar free sweets



## lesleyW (May 6, 2013)

Have found a company called 'A Quarter Of' that sells lovely sugar free sweets.   Not just the usual, boring, boiled variety, but devon toffees and liquorice toffees too.   Appreciate that these are not suitable for everyone, but if you're allowed they are a delicious treat.   Fantastic, efficient, service.   Enjoy!


----------



## LeeLee (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.  For me, the key with sugar-free sweets is moderation to avoid the explosive laxative effect of overindulgence.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 6, 2013)

lesleyW said:


> Have found a company called 'A Quarter Of' that sells lovely sugar free sweets.   Not just the usual, boring, boiled variety, but devon toffees and liquorice toffees too.   Appreciate that these are not suitable for everyone, but if you're allowed they are a delicious treat.   Fantastic, efficient, service.   Enjoy!



Even though they are sugar free, they still have a lot of carbs in them, plus a laxative effect


----------



## Vicsetter (May 6, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Even though they are sugar free, they still have a lot of carbs in them, plus a laxative effect



They seem to be mainly using some variety of polyol, like isomalt/maltitol which shouldn't affect blood sugar levels.  I did like the SUGAR FREE COLA BOTTLES whith 'colour: caramalised sugar'


----------



## HOBIE (May 6, 2013)

I dont like sweets !  Am really pleased


----------



## DeusXM (May 7, 2013)

> They seem to be mainly using some variety of polyol, like isomalt/maltitol which shouldn't affect blood sugar levels.



That's the theory. But I find that these sugar alcohols have precisely the same effect on me as normal sugar, plus they cause rather a lot of internal distress.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 7, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> They seem to be mainly using some variety of polyol, like isomalt/maltitol which shouldn't affect blood sugar levels.  I did like the SUGAR FREE COLA BOTTLES whith 'colour: caramalised sugar'



Besides the dreadfull belly ache from eating them, I think you will find that 50% of the total carbs shown need to bolused for.


----------

